# Hornady Superformance



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)

Anyone else shoot the Superformance? My 22-250 seems to love the 50gr rounds. Probably because it's a 1:14 twist. Shot my first coyote this winter and it made a pretty nasty hole. I'd post a pic but I can't seem to figure out how on the iPhone.


----------



## Kyjthomps (Feb 10, 2017)

I just bought a howa 22-250 and I was shooting the 50 vmax and I couldn't get them sighted in at all. Had to switch shells

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I use superformance Powder reloading my 6mm rem.

Great stuff to get a little extra speed. It is very temperature tolerant too


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I also have a 22-250 with a 1:14 twist and as long as I stay below 55 it's a tack driving SOB. The 52 amax is what I have been reloading recently. I tried the 35grain NTX superformance and it did great on them too but they didn't fair so well when I popped a hog on my property and had to hit it again at 120 yards. Now I just stick to the 50-55.


----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Tgunz64 (Nov 13, 2015)




----------

